# Cart Springs



## Elizabeth Pannill (Nov 11, 2010)

How do C springs compare to coil springs or elliptical carriage springs as far as the ride ?

I have a Smart Cart and know that none of the above will compare to the air shocks on the Smart Cart but am looking at wooden carts as a 2nd cart. Several wooden carts I have seen have a C spring instead of a coil spring. Do they give about the same type of ride or worse than a coil spring ?

Thanks

Elizabeth


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 11, 2010)

Coil springs might as well not even be there. The C-springs that I know of (traditionally styled) are much better, but not as good as full elliptical.

Myrna


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 12, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Coil springs might as well not even be there. The C-springs that I know of (traditionally styled) are much better, but not as good as full elliptical.
> 
> Myrna


Well the coil springs do take a tiny bit of the tooth jarring away




I wouldn't want there to be nothing but I agree with Myrna, ellipticals are better than C springs which are far better than coils.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Lori--the coil springs DO make some difference. We had a big horse training cart one time that had no springs at all and going from that cart to one that had the coils under the spring you could definitely feel the difference!





I've wondered about the C springs too--I haven't tried a cart that has them.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 13, 2010)

I haven't had a Mini vehicle with C springs but I did have a full size vehicle with C springs and I now have several similiar style vehicles in Mini size that have the elliptical springs. I find the elliptical springs can be set up to take up both front and back as well as side to side motion much more effectively than the C springs.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 13, 2010)

Minimor said:


> I agree with Lori--the coil springs DO make some difference. We had a big horse training cart one time that had no springs at all and going from that cart to one that had the coils under the spring you could definitely feel the difference!


Ok, I'll rephrase. After you have ridden in a cart with elliptical springs, THEN you realize that the coil springs might as well not be there! (Hence my distain for EE carts...



) My back notices, too!



I LOVE my Meadowbrook's ride, and it has LEG ROOM, too.






BTW, Meadowbrooks get a bad rap for being too "heavy". Our's isn't as heavy as some other brands, because we don't use as much wood. I have seen dashes that are like 1/2" thick, which is silly! Our's is about a 1/4". It isn't a structural part of the cart, so why put the extra weight on there? We have more space between the floorboards which helps, too. Granted, we don't use this vehicle for our 31" mare, because it is too big. It was built for a 34"-40" horses. Regardless, the ride is amazing! It just floats across bumps! And we didn't use those light little one-leaf "decorative" springs I have seen on mini carts. These are two-leaf springs. I wish you all could try it sometime.





Myrna


----------

